# Golden Boy



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a Henry Golden Boy and am wonder if it is worth it to mount a scope on the gun. I know the price of the mount but am wondering about how much will a gunsmith charge to fix the mount to the gun thanks


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think there is so much drop to the comb on that rifle that you will get poor eye alignment and cheek weld. If you want more accuracy out of that model I would put on a good folding tang mounted peep sight like a Marbles. A nice tang peep will maintain that period look and give you squirrel head accuracy to 50+ yards.


----------

